# LEAPS Option?



## ROE (3 February 2011)

Anyone know ASX offer LEAPS options on common stocks?

If not is there an equivalent ?

Is there a good place where I can check out various options

I got options on my comsec account but the interface is a little awkward

I'm not so much into options as trading but more of use it to anticipate

on stocks I think under value and insurance on my portfolio


----------



## cutz (3 February 2011)

Had a quick look at webiress, there are expiries out to Dec 2014 on most of the top 20 (haven't checked them all).


----------



## sinner (3 February 2011)

ROE said:


> Anyone know ASX offer LEAPS options on common stocks?
> 
> If not is there an equivalent ?
> 
> ...




http://www.asx.com.au/asx/markets/o...de&underlyingCode=BHP&expiryDate=&optionType=

Just replace underlyingCode=BHP in the URL with whatever ticker you want. It's mostly just the ASX20 with BHP being the most liquid. I see as cutz pointed out there are strikes up until Sept '14 expiry, with some OI already in those long dates.


----------



## sails (3 February 2011)

Liquidity used to be a real issue with further out options. 
MMs would let you in albeit with some slippage (in their favour!) but it's possible to be badly ripped off if or when you need to close the position...

It's not an easy road when it's just down to you and a MM...


----------



## builder2818 (3 February 2011)

have you looked into warrants?


----------



## sails (3 February 2011)

builder2818 said:


> have you looked into warrants?




Which warrants did you have in mind?

There are different types of warrants and some are actually worse for slippage than ETOs.


----------

